# Archos 04 Series will play MPEG2 now with optional Plug-In



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

There have been many discussions regarding converting .tivo files to be playable on Archos devices. If you have one of the new 04 Series players (404, 504, 604, 604-wifi), you can purchase a Plug-in (cinema version) that will play mpeg2, vob, and AC3 audio. 
http://www.shoparchos.com/searchresults.aspx?dept_id=23&culture=en-US

I have a lot of .tivo files that are now .mpg files using DirectShow Dump utility. I purchased the plug-in and then copied the mpg file to the device in Hard Drive mode so no converting or re-encoding necessary. It plays wonderfully on the device and output to television in the same quality you recorded in. Even though it is $20, this can save a lot of time and grief for some folks.


----------



## crunchymusic (Aug 15, 2007)

I pulled an mpeg2 from a tivo file last evening, and bought the cinema plug in but it stutters and skips on my archos and tv (thru the dock station) but plays fine when the archos is hooked to my laptop. 
any idea what is going on there? I am going to try to redo the mpeg2 tonight. I can play avi files but the whole idea is to skip a bunch of reformatting.
Thanks!



angelm713 said:


> There have been many discussions regarding converting .tivo files to be playable on Archos devices. If you have one of the new 04 Series players (404, 504, 604, 604-wifi), you can purchase a Plug-in (cinema version) that will play mpeg2, vob, and AC3 audio.
> 
> I have a lot of .tivo files that are now .mpg files using DirectShow Dump utility. I purchased the plug-in and then copied the mpg file to the device in Hard Drive mode so no converting or re-encoding necessary. It plays wonderfully on the device and output to television in the same quality you recorded in. Even though it is $20, this can save a lot of time and grief for some folks.


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi, crunchymusic. I wish I knew what to tell you. I have not had that happen yet. The tivo files I used were all recorded at Medium quality, but I'm not sure if that even matters. I no longer have the 604 wifi to test with either  . I use DSD version 0.1.1029.0 if that matters. I wish I could help you more.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo files are not all that great when it comes to their multiplexing. That could be causing problems for your player. You may want to try the Quick Stream Fix feature of VideoReDo and see if that helps make the files play smoother. If that doesn't work you should try the QSF feature again, but this time modify the output options so that the maximum GOP length is 18. TiVo files can have very long GOPs which can cause problems with some players. 18 is the standard used for DVDs, so it should have no problem handling that. And the way VideoReDo modifies the GOP is still a LOT faster then completely reencoding the entire video.

Edit: Just to clarify the QSF feature of VideoReDo is just a quick way to remultiplex the file if you're in a hurry. If you'd rather use the full UI of VRD and edit the commercials out while you're at it, the resulting edited file will be fixed as well. You don't have to turn around and run it through QSF again.

Dan


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

I run the .tivo files thru TV Harmony (free) to convert them to an .avi for my archos 504.

TV Harmony is a little tough to master, but PM me if you need help.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

So If Achos tells me there player plays Mpeg4 what is the differecne between Mpeg 2 and 4? Can I just buy the Tivo Desktop plus conver to Mpeg 4 and it will play on my Archos with out buying that extra 20 dollar plug in? I am ordering the new Archos 605 Wi Fi when it comes out on 9/1. I want the quickest easiest way to put a Tivo show on my player. I have read about Direct Show Dump and Auto Pilot and Video Redo. I upgraded my Roxio basic to the suite and it wont convert or burn a tivo show likes it's suppose to and I probably will get a refund. Thanks, Rose


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

I also replied to you here but I'll copy/paste that response here for those watching this thread. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320983&goto=newpost

----------------------------------------------------------
I hope this answer can help you and not cause more confusion!

With the Archos 605, there are multiple ways to get your Tivo content onto it. You have also asked what is cheapest and easiest (though those may not be the same answer). So here goes:

1. Windows Media Player will allow you to add the .tivo files to the library and will convert these for the Archos, as long as the Archos is in Media device mode (*see footnote). My WMP10 setup would take about 10-15 minutes for an hour show. This is Free as Archos supports WMV out of the box.

2. DirectShowDump will very quickly strip the .tivo wrapper making it a .mpg (mpeg2) file - about 1 minute for an hour show. It can then be dragged-and-dropped to the Archos while it is in Hard drive mode. DSD is free, but you'll need the $20 plug-in from Archos to play the mpeg2 file. I personally feel this plug-in is worth it because it will play VOB's with 5.1 dolby sound which is awesome if you are into ripping a DVD and getting FULL playback resolution.

3. Tivo Plus will convert the file in the background to mpeg4 allowing it to be dragged-and-dropped to the Archos. Not sure how long a conversion takes, but it costs $25.

4. You can use the combination of DirectShowDump (free) and then PocketDivxEncoder to convert to Divx/mpeg4 (or any of many mpeg2 > divx conversion tools). Also free. Takes a little more time, but fairly easy.

For my Footnote on 1. I use this method mostly. But I do not like keeping my Archos in Windows Device mode - I much prefer Hard Drive mode. I was able to configure WMP to convert tivo to wmv files in the background and then when I'd connect the Archos in HD mode to the PC, it would copy the resulting WMV file very quickly. This is very detailed one-time setup instructions that I'll be happy to post or IM if anyone wants them.

Also, one last note. I do not know if this works with WMP11. I tried it when it first came out and it did not. I suspect that has been resolved by now but since I was burn once with WMP11, I have yet to try it again.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I just recently got my Archos 605. Everyone here was really helpful in trying to help me. Having a video player was new to me. I only had a Dell DJ MAP3 player. 

The Arches 605 Wife is really cool. I love it!! I downloaded Direct Show Dump and it is great. I bought the extra plugins for my Archos and so once I use DSD to strip the copyright off my Tivo show which takes 1-2 minutes I am done. I drop the show right to my Archos and I am good to go no converting or anything which is so cool. I don't even care about ripping a regular DVD that I have bought. Tried it takes too long and I just liked transferring my Tivo shows to my desktop and using DSD and dropping the show right on my Archos that is my favorite thing about the Archos. I got it mainly for video and with all the new fall shows and old ones I record a lot and stay behind so I get to watch one show at work every night to help stay caught up. The Archos is really nice!! I still kept my Creator Suite 9 that I paid for and it converts and does other stuff so I didn't need Tivo Plys anymore. DSD is great! 

Thanks for everyones help!! Rose


----------

